# Wide vs Narrow Forks.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would assume the wider the fork the easier it would be to shoot consistantly. Am I wrong?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I should have explained myself. The reason I am thinking wider forks will provide better accuracy is because at full draw there would be less potential to have one band pulled slightly more than the other. Also wouldn't a wider fork with the same bands provide more power?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I shoot more accurate with narrower forks (around 5cm between the middle of the 2 fork ends - better less then more). I`m not 100% sure, but I think there are 2 important points why:

1. I shoot more with such small cattys - I just like it more!
2. When i draw out the band the two sides of it are nearly like one line. It helps me a lot to aim the target. A little bit like pointing the finger at something.
I can`t explain it better - my poor english, sorry!

I shoot over the top. Maybe 5cm are a little bit to small for other attachements.

The speed/power you can reach with the same band is a little bit higher with narrower forks.

Regards 
Torsten


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

torsten said:


> ... but I think there are 2 important points why:
> 
> 1. I shoot more with such small cattys - I just like it more!
> 2. When i draw out the band the two sides of it are nearly like one line. It helps me a lot to aim the target. A little bit like pointing the finger at something.
> ...


Repetition increases accuracy in either style- personal preference. Of course if you ignore your eyes and instincts the 'personal preference' becomes more an ability to learn and ingrain new instincts.

Torsten, are you meaning the bands seem "like one line", or you angle the forks forward to a point where they seem "like one line"? both?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I make and try a lot of slingshots. In my experience, if you stick with a certain slingshot for a while -- no matter how badly you shoot with it at first -- you get more and more accurate with it, and it usually begins to feel more comfortable too.
But there is usually a basic kind that everybody's hand likes best.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wide fork verses narrow fork what does it matter,I have a Bi-thor Dankung with fixed tubes and for me it is perfect I get very good power for targets or hunting and I only use 9.5mm steel.I am aware their are alot of shooters out there who would scoff at this,again it is personal preferance.Most if not all shooters on this forum prefer flatbands I have tried them but did not get much satisfaction using them nor do I see the need for large lead ammo whereas others on this forum swear by it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I also have a few slingshots with flatbands, but prefer tubes. I use 3/8 inch ammo. Pretty small.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Skit Slunga said:


> Torsten, are you meaning the bands seem "like one line", or you angle the forks forward to a point where they seem "like one line"? both?


If I understand you right, I would say: yes, the first part of your question is what I mean.
Or in other words: I`m an instinktive shooter. With a small, compact catty it is easier for me to guess the middle between the forks and then point with this "middle" on the target. 
It is even hard for me to explain this to an native german speaker!

But maybe the most important thing is what you and dayhiker wrote: personal preference and repetition...!
That`s why it was also my first point.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I would assume the wider the fork the easier it would be to shoot consistantly. Am I wrong?


you be incorrect .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It depends a lot on what style that you shoot and how accurate. *Flip shooting* with a narrow fork could be more than or at least as accurate as a wide fork. But everybody that I have shot with personally that shoots a narrow fork has at sometime shot there self (that includes me). This is why I shoot a fork with a 2 1/2 inside the tip dimension today. This is also why large manufactures (like Saunders and Trumark) make there forks wider. -- Tex


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I prefer "wider" forks (5 cm) for me Anything smaller, there is much bigger chance to get a forkhit and we dont need that. Small vs. wide fork you get the same energy!! 
If anybody thinks otherwise then please explain why?
And yes if you stick to one slingshoot and you watch you attach the bands same way allways you will get very accurate by time.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

your shooting style is the point. if your style is correct and u shoot straight thru the middle of the fork and,ore flip in the correct way, it doesn´t matter to u if the fork is narrow! but if u cant, like i´ve done and get so lots of forkhits u will shoot better with a wider fork!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I prefer wide forks, I just feel more stable, safer when I use them so I shoot better, but then I prefer fifty year old slingshots too..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am talking about with the bands at full draw. Wider is more accurate. Unless you are very good at centering the shot every time.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

On regular factory slingshots with tubes, I find winder forks much more forgiving of sloppy form. On boardcuts and naturals I don't notice this. THe only problem I found with very narrow boards and naturals was fork hits, but these are a thing of the past now that I've found a hold that works for me.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I prefer wider forks because when of wing shooting, they seem to work better and I don't like to switch back and forth. -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> On regular factory slingshots with tubes, I find winder forks much more forgiving of sloppy form. On boardcuts and naturals I don't notice this. THe only problem I found with very narrow boards and naturals was fork hits, but these are a thing of the past now that I've found a hold that works for me.


I should have specified. I was talking about factory slingshots with tubes.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I have tried forks up to 3-1/2 inches between the forks and I still get fork hits If I use the aiming method. I do not get fork hits if I simply point at what I want to hit. I never use tubes anymore I find them ineffective. My best or favorite slingshot is a plywood cut out and between the fork measurement is 1-1/4 inch. Have been using this one for about 6 weeks now without a fork hit but you never know what is coming down the pike. For me for my style a narrow set of forks means smaller grouping.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dgui said:


> I have tried forks up to 3-1/2 inches between the forks and I still get fork hits If I use the aiming method. I do not get fork hits if I simply point at what I want to hit. I never use tubes anymore I find them ineffective. My best or favorite slingshot is a plywood cut out and between the fork measurement is 1-1/4 inch. Have been using this one for about 6 weeks now without a fork hit but you never know what is coming down the pike. For me for my style a narrow set of forks means smaller grouping.


Can you explain why you find tubes ineffective? I have slingshots set up with flatbands and tubes and I do not find one to be more effective than the other.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I think narrower forks are much better.

Narrow fork is easy to carry and aim.

Additionaly for the instinctive shooter,, narrow fork is better choice too because the ammo goes over the top of forks rather than between of forks.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

I found an interesting post from Jaybird in the trumark forum today. The thread was about instinctive shooting (like I do).
As I said it before, I strongly prefer very small cattys/ narrower forks - his post is a good explanation for my preference.

Here is the post:

"I shoot instinctive.The proper name would be hand eye co-ordination.Just like pointing your finger.To be a good instinctive shooter your bands should be as close to your hand as possible.When looking at your target the forks are in the edge of your vision,but you must block them out,with concentration and only see a spot on your target as big as your ammo.After you learn to shoot you will not need a anchor point when shooting at moving game or to shoot fast.When target shooting I come to an anchor point and take a little more time for my computer to line things up.Maybe because I'm getting older.It takes a lot of practice to become a good instinctive shooter and a lot of people give up and go to a sighting system.If you like to hunt don't give up because it is much better for hunting.You do not have to know the yardage to the target like you do with a sighting system.Your computer will calculate the distance for you.Lots and lots of practice.My 2 cents.Good luck.







" __________________
Jay Pa.N.S.A.Rep.

I don`t like a big "shooting-apperat" between my eyes and the target.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Torsten, you and Jaybird said what I have been thinking on for a while now but I was not able to put it in plain simple to the point understandable terms as you have presented here. This close to the hand idea is why I have made a Ninja type shooting glove, because as you said instinctive and close to the hand. It all makes sence now and I will continue to perfect my glove slingshot prototype. One fellow cleverly referred to it as Ninja so perhaps it should be called Ninja Glove Shooter.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have shot a different slingshot each night this week. I always started off terrible but by the end of the night I was pretty good with each one. I guess it is just what you are comfortable with.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

As far as tubes go, I like 'em just fine. Many prefer flats, and they do have their appeal. For example, they can be as fast as or faster than tubes that have a much heavier draw weight. I shoot and enjoy both, depends upon the slingshot. I wouldn't say good tubes are ineffective in the least, they may just not appeal to a particular shooter (especially one who requires a light draw for whatever reason).







Also, since you (Recurve) clarified you were talking about factory tube style slingshots, I definitely prefer wide. That's why the Trumarks are my favorite of that type.


----------



## gizmoto (May 18, 2021)

Hello, I know this is a late reply, but I had the same question. I'm weekend-new to slingshots but growing a quick fascination to it's practice and science. Agreed from many people indicating practice, replication, and consistency is the best measure for accuracy, bar none.

From a mechanical intuition, I would think narrower forks (OTT assuming for now) would generate more consistent accuracy for the following reasons:

1. slight canting of forks create less tension disparity between the bands

2. I think the more acute the fork-to-pouch-to-target angle, the easier it would be to maintain consistency at different distances.

3. the direction of band retraction should be more direct towards the target on narrower forks, creating more consistent directional pull

#2&3 above can be imagined with extremely wide forks, assuming:

5' wide forks, and 30" draw. Good ole sohcahtoa trig: 45 degree angle from band to center line.

If we went other extreme, 2" wide forks and same 30" draw: 1.9 degree angle from band to center line.

Shouldn't that support more consistent force directed towards centerline/target?

I'm not thinking about length of deadspace (distance from forks to pouch when there is no resistance on the bands), so maybe I'm missing something there too.


----------

